

Deleuze for Developers: Deterritorialization - steveklabnik
http://words.steveklabnik.com/deleuze-for-developers-deterritorialization

======
eduardordm
"We can call these drawings ‘diagrams’ or ‘abstract machines."

Or we can still call them graphs.

~~~
geetarista
Yeah, but that doesn't sound artisanal.

